

Ask HN: Rate my startup.  I need a name - andrewtbham

http://searchstream.co/<p>this is a site that prompts people to complete a sentence.  hopefully will generate memes.<p>don't let the name fool you, has nothing to do with search... i plan to change the name. any ideas?
======
staunch
Some semi-descriptive options

tipofthe.com

youfinishthis.com

finishgame.com

sentencefinisher.com

addyourfinish.com

------
revorad
mixameme.com

onemorememe.com

thatswhatimeme.com

meme2meme.com

You might want to make it easier by setting the first half of the phrase. It's
too much work to think of a complete meme. Look at thathigh.com.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I'm not a fan of "meme" in the name - does the average person on Facebook in
OP's target audience (a) know what it means/is, and (b) can pronounce it ('Is
is meem or mem?')?

I like something with Finish in it though

------
zalew
youfini.sh

imaletyoufini.sh (too bad <http://imaletyoufinish.com/> would confuse)

------
andrewtbham
clickable <http://searchstream.co>

------
kyro
completethis.com is available

~~~
andrewtbham
godaddy says it's taken :-/

~~~
kyro
Ah ok. My bad -- instantdomainsearch said it was free, which is odd. Maybe
someone jumped on it quickly. :P

Few other suggestions:

crazephrase.com

completethisline.com

linecompleter.com

------
SudarshanP
newmeme.co memr.co completr.co

------
ssutch
finishthis.ly :)

------
ululululu
ululululu

